
How to Run Pandoc in AWS Lambda - adzicg
https://claudiajs.com/tutorials/pandoc-lambda.html
======
pmontra
By the way, FF reports this when accessing pandoc's site from the linked URL

    
    
        pandoc.org uses an invalid security certificate.
        The certificate is not trusted because it is self-signed.
        The certificate is not valid for the name pandoc.org.
        Error code: SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER 
    

The problem is that the tutorial on claudiajs.com is linking pandoc as
[https://pandoc.org/](https://pandoc.org/) but they are plain http site:
Google links to them as [http://pandoc.org/](http://pandoc.org/)

The author of the tutorial is too optimistic about the adoption of https :-)

~~~
adzicg
fixed :) (deploying to the CDN, so should take a bit to get globally updated)

------
adzicg
Tldr: tutorial on how to create a scalable document conversion service using
Pandoc, AWS Lambda and S3. Also covering how to deploy third-party binaries
with your Lambda function.

